# Funcionamiento de un termostato de 3 contactos



## ilcapo (Jul 14, 2012)

hola gente del foro ! 

tengo una duda que me ha surgido al analizar el funcionamiento de un termostato de 3 contactos  
1) Comun
2)NA (normalmente abierto) 
3)NC (normalmente cerrado)

el termostato esta en la imagen adjunta 

y mi duda es la siguiente: 

suponiendo que conectamos el termostato como la imagen 2 y al termostato lo regulamos en 100°C: 
segun el circuito al conectar el enchufe a la red de 220V la resistencia comenzara a calentar y al llegar a los 100°C  se abre el circuito y la resistencia deja de calentar luego cuando la temperatura baja de los 100°C el circuito se cierra de nuevo y la resistencia vuelve a calentar y asi se mantiene la temperatura alrededor de los 100°C , bueno hasta aca esta todo bien lo he probado y funciona tal cual les comento ,, pero que sucederia si se rompe el sensor de temperatura del termostato !! 

opcion1) el circuito nunca se abre y la resistencia calienta calienta calienta hasta quemarse?
opcion2) al romperse el sensor el circuito queda siempre abierto y la resistencia queda a salvo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2012)

El termostato posee contactos NA y NC para ser empleados, por ejemplo, para accionar un aire acondicionado o una estufa.
Según que conectes, es el contacto que se emplea.


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 14, 2012)

ah si claro eso en funcionamiento normal digamos!
 pero que sucede si se rompe el sensor de temperatura ? el contacto NC sigue siendo NC , o se habre  ?  opcion 1 ú opcion 2 ? 

gracias por la respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2012)

Eso depende de como esté fabricado . . . Dios sabrá . . . 

Ahora si no querés que algo se cocine-queme , agregale un *fusible térmico* u otro termostato fijo* *

Saludos !


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 14, 2012)

hola dosmetros me gusto la idea del fusible pero como se colocaria en el circuito que pase en el primer post ??  no se bien como funsiona el fusible termico perdon,,, se funde por calor ??? 

saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2012)

Si , saltan por corriente y/o por temperatura , suelen tomar "temperatura ambiente" , igual no quitan que los "pegues" a alguna parte.

http://www.us.schott.com/mexicana/spanish/products/epackaging/thermal_fuse.html

Se conectan en serie en cualquier parte de tu diagrama.

También podés usar un termostato fijo , los hay con y sin reset , o sea unos al enfriar vuelven a conectar y otros tenés que apretarle un botoncito :


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> hola dosmetros me gusto la idea del fusible pero como se colocaria en el circuito que pase en el primer post ??  no se bien como funsiona el fusible termico perdon,,, se funde por calor ???
> 
> saludos !



Se funde a cierta temperatura y no se recupera.

También tiene bimetálicos que se desconectan a cierta temperatura y se re-conectan al enfriarse.
Hay bimetálicos que se deben resetear manualmente.
Y hay bimetálicos que NO se resetean.

Si quieres seguridad de funcionamiento con el termostato, agrega un contactor o relee que sea manejado por el termostato, y este relee maneja la carga.
De esta forma un termostato de baja capacidad de corriente maneja un alto consumo y sin riesgo.


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 14, 2012)

bueno gracias a ambos voy a probar estas cosas y cualquiercosa los molesto de nuevo   ! saludos !



hola de nuevo , me saque la duda y corte el sensor de temperatura de un termostato en desuso para ver si el contacto NC quedaba NC o se habre,,,,  Rta:  sigue NC !  

Conclusion: si el sensor de temperatura deja de funcionar por algun motivo X la resistencia calefactora (carga)seguira calentando calentando y calentando hasta que posiblemente se funda por lo tanto para solucionar el problema se debara colocar un termostato fijo ó un fusible termico  que habra el circuito sin riesgo de fundir la resistencia calefactora


----------



## powerful (Jul 14, 2012)

ilcapo, que recuerde el agua hierve a 100ºC y la resistencia calefactora normalmente de nicrom se funde alrededor  de los 1400ºC; se tendría que evaporar toda el agua para que eso ocurra. Antes de eso los seguros de presiòn ya volaron.
Lo que tienes que dimensionar como ya te indicaron es un fusible térmico que cuando se alcance una temp alta "peligrosa" el fusible se vuele. Fijate la temperatura máxima del termostáto y sumale unos  20ºC y le pones un fusible térmico de ese orden


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> ........Conclusion: si el sensor de temperatura deja de funcionar por algun motivo X la resistencia calefactora (carga)seguira calentando calentando y calentando hasta que posiblemente se funda por lo tanto para solucionar el problema se debara colocar un termostato fijo ó un fusible termico  que habra el circuito sin riesgo de fundir la resistencia calefactora



Colocas uno de estos calibrado a unos 20º mas que la temperatura de trabajo.


----------



## powerful (Jul 14, 2012)

Fogonazo casi-casi coincidimos, no creo que sea casualidad , me parece un poco de sentido comun.
NO LOS SUELDES, ENGRAPALOS.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Fogonazo casi-casi coincidimos, no creo que sea casualidad , me parece un poco de sentido comun.
> NO LOS SUELDES, ENGRAPALOS.



Ya que estamos 

Como dice PowerFull, estos fusibles por temperatura *NO* se deberían soldar porque la temperatura del soldador casi con seguridad fundirá al fusible.

Perooooo, existe una pequeña triquiñuela para poder soldarlo sin echarlo a perder.

Se toma el alambre a ser soldado con una pinza que se mantendrá en su lugar mediante una banda elástica de manera que quede bastante apretada mordiendo el alambre, de manera que la pinza separe la parte sensible del extremo del alambre a ser soldado.
Esto de la banda elástica es para no ocupar una mano en sostener la pinza.
En estas condiciones se procede a soldar la punta del alambre con rapidez.
El calor sobre el alambre se derivará por la punta de la pinza y retardará el calentamiento de la parte "Sensible" del fusible.
Retirar la pinza *solo* cuando el alambre se halla enfriado, en caso contrario el calor mantenido en este puede llegar a fundir el fusible.


----------



## powerful (Jul 15, 2012)

Fogo, esa triquiñuela de la pinza o grapa de Cu es buena que se la expliques  a los foristas, la hacemos con los terminales de los transistores y diodos de potencia.
La cuestión con el fuse térmico es que sus terminales también se calientan cuando el fuse está sensando la temperatura y estan  cerca de la temp de fusión de la soldadura y a la larga tenemos una mala soldadura ,soldadura fría, por eso prefiero sólo engraparlo.

SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 17, 2012)

hola de nuevo, les comento que me salto un problema con el circuito y aunque pude solucionarlo, el tema es que no entiendo porque se solucionó! les comento el problema que tenia y luego como halle la solucion, a ver si alguien entiende el porque ahora funciona bien!  

(adjunto una imagen del circuito en proteus mostrando solo las conexiones ya que el error salta en el circuito fisico real, nota: no puse el termostato fijo ni fusible para no "complejisar" el circuito, ademas el error salta con o sin esto conectado)

 Inicialmente la pata RB0 del pic manda pulso positivo a base del transistor y activa rele, el termostato se encuentra normalmente cerrado entonces se cierra el circuito y la resistencia calefactora comienza a calentar,,, luego cuando se alcanza la temperatura indicada por el termostato, el termostato se habre, entonces se habre el circuito y la resistencia deja de calentar, ( el rele sigue cerrado ) cuando se enfria la resistencia y el termostato cierra nuevamente en lugar de comenzar a calentar de nuevo la resistencia como deveria ser, el rele se habre solo !!!! 

solucion: como no tengo un osciloscopio para analizar que estaba pasando, pensé..... mmmm a lo mejor cuando se cierra el termostato me tira algun pulso o  cosa rara que me entra al transistor  del rele y me apaga el rele! entonces pensé de nuevo.... mmm y si le pongo un capacitor como antirebote de la base del transistor para que se mantenga siempre encendido ( no se si existe esto del "antirrebote de la base de un transistor" pero asi lo pensé ja ) y por suerte funciono correctamente !! el rele sigue cerrado y comienza a calentar de nuevo !

hay alguna explicacion o es un mamarracho electronico esto que hice ? o hay otra solucion mejor que esta ? a lo mejor con un varistor en paralelo al termostato que absorva las cosas raras que tira  ?? 

bue ya se hizo largo, saludos y buen dia !


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 8, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Colocas uno de estos calibrado a unos 20º mas que la temperatura de trabajo.
> 
> http://img.directindustry.es/images_di/photo-g/fusible-termico-417976.jpg​



hola! me hice un tiempo para retomar este proyecto y me surgio una duda con estos fusibles termicos que menciona fogonazo,,,,probandolos con un tester en continuidad me resultó que el cuerpo del fusible no esta aislado de ninguna de las 2 patitas,,,, entonces me surgio la duda de que si el cuerpo del fusible se coloca en una chapa para que tome su temperatura y las patitas estan a 220V al no estar aislado el cuerpo del fusible no estariamos electrocutando la chapa ????? bueno prefiero preguntarles antes de echarme una pruebita peligrosa  , saludos !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2013)

El cuerpo *no puede* estar aislado porque es quién "Recibe" el calor del calefactor, cualquier aislación afectaría su precisión, incluso la distancia lo afecta.
Se montan sobre un soporte con tornillos, tipo bornera, de los mismos tornillos se sacan los cables al resto del circuito, obviamente no debe hacer contacto eléctrico con nada.

Sacrificando algo de la precisión se puede poner un termocontraíble que cubra el fusible térmico y su conexionado


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 8, 2013)

gracias fogonazo!!, y ese soporte aisla el fusible de la chapa ? y como pasa el calor de la chapa al fusible, no deberia estar el fusible en contacto con la chapa ?  estuve buscando y no encontre portafusibles termicos, voy a seguir googleando saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2013)

ilcapo dijo:


> gracias fogonazo!!, y ese soporte aisla el fusible de la chapa ? y como pasa el calor de la chapa al fusible, no deberia estar el fusible en contacto con la chapa ?  estuve buscando y no encontre portafusibles termicos, voy a seguir googleando saludos!



El fusible puede sensar por radiación/convección y si le colocas el termocontraible por conducción ya que puedes adherirlo a la chapa


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok (Y) pero el termocontraible no se va a derretir ?  la chapa alcanzaria hasta 220ºC !!! a lo mejor si compro un pedacito de mica para aislarlo de la chapa?? bueno tendria que ver donde se vende eso XD!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2013)

Opción 1 : aislar con las gomitas grises esas de los transistores .

Opción 2 : aislar con Spaguetti de fibra de vidrio siliconado si se va a mover , o de fibra de vidrio sola , si se va a quedar quieto.

Opción 3 : la vieja mica


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2013)

ilcapo dijo:


> Ok (Y) pero el termocontraible no se va a derretir ?  la chapa alcanzaria hasta 220ºC !!! a lo mejor si compro un pedacito de mica para aislarlo de la chapa?? bueno tendria que ver donde se vende eso XD!



Derretirse NO, pero a 220º se va a ir degradando con el tiempo y puede que se quiebre.

La mica la consigues en cualquier casa de electrónica como aislante de transistores


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 8, 2013)

bueno gracias por la ayuda como siempre !!


----------

